# PRS Vs Ibanez?



## sevenstringgod (Dec 29, 2009)

Just wondering which brand is superior in terms of build quality, and building a better instrument overall Ibanez or PRS? Think CE, Standards and Customs, both 22 and 24's Vs S, SV and RG prestige models.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 29, 2009)

As far as build quality goes, a Custom 24 or 22 will be better than a Prestige RG, S, or SV, though you certainly pay for it. 

Though, you do realize those guitars are vastly different, on just about every single level possible?

I will say that a J-Custom Ibanez is on par with PRS, easily.


----------



## sevenstringgod (Dec 29, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> As far as build quality goes, a Custom 24 or 22 will be better than a Prestige RG, S, or SV, though you certainly pay for it.
> 
> Though, you do realize those guitars are vastly different.
> 
> I will say that a J-Custom Ibanez is on par with PRS, easily.



Yeah, it's like comparing apples to oranges really, but my question really is about which are better built, and feel more like an instrument as a whole. I'd go with Ibanez all the way, the vibe is completely different to that of a PRS, but in a good way.


----------



## asphyx123 (Dec 30, 2009)

I'd say it pretty much depends on what you are planning to play with it. While PRS makes great sounding guitars with great playability and I truly love my Custom 24, I would highly recommend to go Ibanez or other brands, if you are planning to play stuff that involves a lot of whammy use, as the PRS tremolos aren't really designed for huge divebombs and will be out of tune rather quick.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 30, 2009)

sevenstringgod said:


> Yeah, it's like comparing apples to oranges really, but my question really is about which are better built, and feel more like an instrument as a whole. I'd go with Ibanez all the way, the vibe is completely different to that of a PRS, but in a good way.



As far as build quality (fit/finish, woodworking, fret work, quality of woods used, quality of components, etc.) PRS, on average, are of a higher standard, concerning their genuine USA built instruments such as the Custom, Standard, and Eagle series guitars. While the Japanese made Ibanez Prestige series, simply can't match the American PRS'. It's not about vibe or preference. It's pretty much fact. 

As far as "feel more like an instrument as a whole", that's about preference. I've never played a PRS that really offered me much of what I want in a guitar, regardless of amazing quality. On that level, I'm an Ibanez guy all the way. 

In essence, your poll is flawed. Why? Because half of it is fact, and the other is simply down to personal preference.


----------



## sevenstringgod (Dec 30, 2009)

Well I guess now the question should be which do you prefer Ibanez or PRS? lol.

And looking at the poll, I'm guessing people are voting by preference. That's good keep the votes coming.


----------



## Variant (Dec 30, 2009)

In the high end PRS vs. Ibby Prestige lines? PRS. This really doesn't require a poll. Private Stock vs. J-Customs might be another thing entirely, and probably would prove a wash... but so far as regular quality lines go: Mr. Smith. 

Thing is, if you want fast feel, double-locking trems, seven & eight string options, etc. on your models... well... there's a reason Ibanez is so popular here.


----------



## I_infect (Dec 30, 2009)

Different beasts, but I voted PRS.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 30, 2009)

Totally different guitars; but I've played Ibanez high-end, and PRS SEs through higher-end stuff, and there's no comparison. PRS provides a higher quality product, with better woods, attention to detail, finishing, and electronics.

I also prefer the wide-fat neck to the Wizard, but that's a personal preference.


----------



## Bleak (Dec 30, 2009)

I vote for PRS on quality standpoints. Whether or not that works for you is your choice. Both are fantastic in that range - do what you can to try out both.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Dec 30, 2009)

I've never played an Ibanez that compared to any of the PRS's I've played. But I've also never been able to afford any of the PRS's I've played.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 30, 2009)

As far as fit and finish goes, I couldn't honestly vote PRS, whatever the price. Some of the stuff I've seen on guitars they charge upwards of £2300 for is shocking.


----------



## Duraesu (Dec 30, 2009)

i voted Ibanez! i love their high end RGs =) and i've played a Custom 24 from the 20th anniversary and it felt like nothing special...


----------



## budda (Dec 30, 2009)

Probably because you've been playing ibby's for a while, and prefer everything about ibby's 

"which one feels more like an instrument" - what? That's ludicrous dude, both brands products will feel like instruments... 

I'd probably go PRS. I don't plan on voting, because this is one of our million "which do *you* prefer? let's make a preference vote to prove which is "better"!"

They both make good guitars. They're both overpriced. They both appeal to various players. End of story.


----------



## Ckackley (Dec 30, 2009)

I can't even vote on this unfortunately. I've had both and depending on what I'm playing each is great. I've had great Ibbys and bad ones, though even the bad ones weren't THAT bad. My SE Santana was a great guitar, thought it had some sharp fret ends.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm one of the biggest Ibby fans around and I'm still going to vote for PRS, haha.. I just get Ibanez guitars more often because of the price, but as long as a PRS is set up properly, everything about it is amazing. The tone is just... its got it going on.


----------



## signalgrey (Dec 30, 2009)

TBH i dont like either hahaha. none of the above option ?


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 30, 2009)

well I'll attempt to use logic and my knowledge to give a scorecard or sorts with reasons as to who wins what argument, starting with the headstock and working my way down to the other end. for comparison purposes I'm using each respective brand's best known instrument (the PRS custom 24 and the Ibanez RG)

headstock/tuners: ibanez has a straight string path over the nut, but has a larger headstock (resonance killer IMO) and if you want locking tuners you'll need to purchase aftermarket ones. but an ibanez headstock is a three/five piece laminate while the prs is single piece (warping resistance due to the laminate construction is better due to this). 

prs has a better design and locking tuners, but the ibanez has a totally straight string path with a better construction method. this one's a draw 

necks: prs has options on what neck carve, ibanez does not (any RG neck profile is based off of one shape and doesn't have distinct differences). however, ibanez necks have multi ply construction making them superior (warp resistance/stability . .etc). ibanez also has some form of AANJ leading to superior upper register access while the block heel on the prs is cumbersome and hinders it.

while prs has more than one neck profile available, ibanez has multi ply neck construction and better access to all registers (not here to debate if it's used or not, it's something tangible that can be objectively scored) so one point for ibanez

bodies: if the two being compared were to have identical necks, then the prs has more total frets completely clear of the body. 

while the neck heel would normally hinder the fret access as I stated for the necks, if I eliminate that from the comparision and give the guitars the same neck then the frets being clear of the body is an advantage to the prs. point for them

hardware (pickups, switches, trems, bridges. . that sort of thing): both have proprietary hardware but ibanez hardware is more familiar and is closer to what normally goes on guitars (edge trem can be worked on like an OFR, and can be used like an OFR without having to learn anything new). prs takes a hit because they introduced something proprietary that didn't catch on (their rotary pickup selector) and requires a second thought on how to use (even if it's not a very big second thought) 

in regards to pickups the ibanez HSH setup is better as it gives you more options but the V series pickups aren't well matched to the guitar's bodywood. prs may have fewer options but their pickups are much better suited to the guitar that they're in. this one's even

in regards to trems (or hardtails as the case may be) ibanez wins big here. in the trem department, a double locking trem will always win out over something more vintage in design as it can stay in tune better and allow a far greater useful range. in addition, you can't get the custom 24 with a hardtail brige (to the best of my knowledge).

ibanez offers a superior trem as well as the option of a hardtail so they get the point here 

in the end, ibanez scored more points ergo they're the better guitar. I did put personal preferences aside and tried to be as objective as possible so if there's anything that might see a hint of personal bias then let me know so I can adjust this


----------



## Koshchei (Dec 30, 2009)

This has to be a joke thread, given Ibanez' horrible QA issues and incredibly flawed design compromises.

PRS is orders of magnitude superior to any of Ibanez' regular lines. J-Custom and LACS are probably equivalent, but nothing else that Ibanez offers will come close in terms of build quality, attention to detail, wood quality, etc. It's like comparing a Dodge to a Rolls Royce.

If you're looking for something that's at the PRS level, but still offers a ton of player options, I suggest Carvin. In this case, the comparison becomes Rolls Royce vs Maybach, which is at least in the same ballpark.


----------



## stuz719 (Dec 30, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> This has to be a joke thread, given Ibanez' horrible QA issues and incredibly flawed design compromises.







Koshchei said:


> PRS is orders of magnitude superior to any of Ibanez' regular lines. J-Custom and LACS are probably equivalent, but nothing else that Ibanez offers will come close in terms of build quality, attention to detail, wood quality, etc. It's like comparing a Dodge to a Rolls Royce.



PRS are also orders of magnitude more expensive, generally speaking, so I guess your argument holds some water - but perhaps we should compare the lower-end Ibanez to the SE series, and the Prestige to the Customs? We'll leave Private Stock aside...



Koshchei said:


> If you're looking for something that's at the PRS level, but still offers a ton of player options, I suggest Carvin. In this case, the comparison becomes Rolls Royce vs Maybach, which is at least in the same ballpark.



Not sure about this... the whole nature of the Carvin "player options" is that until it's delivered you can't know if you've bought a pig in a poke.

I think you could have put your post more succinctly by saying "I like Carvin guitars".


----------



## james (Dec 30, 2009)

Phlegethon said:


> in regards to pickups the ibanez HSH setup is better as it gives you more options but the V series pickups aren't well matched to the guitar's bodywood. prs may have fewer options but their pickups are much better suited to the guitar that they're in. this one's even



Hey Phlegethon, just wanted to chime in and point out how many different pickups and pickup configurations PRS offers now:

humbuckers
humbuckers with coil taps
humbuckers with a fralin single coil
high output rock humbuckers, low output jazzy humbuckers, vintage late 50's sounding humbuckers
soapbars
starla pickups (new pickups that I like a lot...bright in a cool way)
regular singlecoils (305)
new narrowfield pickups
513 pickups (heavy humbucker, clear humbucker and singlecoil in one guitar)
3-way toggles
5-way blades
5-way rotary

Not trying to defend my company here, I just have to keep track of these things and when I read that, I had to chime in!


----------



## Koshchei (Dec 30, 2009)

stuz719 said:


> PRS are also orders of magnitude more expensive, generally speaking, so I guess your argument holds some water - but perhaps we should compare the lower-end Ibanez to the SE series, and the Prestige to the Customs? We'll leave Private Stock aside...



SE are not PRS guitars in the same way that LTD is not ESP - there's no comparison, really. Comparing a cheap Ibanez to a cheap "PRS" is comparing a Cort to a Cort, and what you're getting is in no way representative of what made either company famous.

With respect to design compromises that Ibanez seems to love screwing the player over with, check out the VERY well designed trems made from mystery metal that crack in half because of the cheap casting, the misaligned saddle inserts, the trem holders that shear apart from regular use, the awful stock pickups, the neck joints that creak because they're slightly out of alignment, etc. 

I *do* like Carvin. I got one, figuring that I'd just return it if I hated it, because of the compromises I'd been forced to swallow over and over again by Ibanez AND PRS/Gibson, actually. As a long-time Saber player, Ibanez had brilliant designs, but they couldn't get their shit together on quality or good materials, and PRS produced brilliant instruments that I didn't like very much. Long story short, the Carvin came out perfect (imagine an Ibanez built by PRS and you're not far off), so I kept it.


----------



## NDG (Dec 30, 2009)

HSH does have the potential to offer more tonal possibilities, but a stock Ibanez RG isn't going to have more tonal possibilities than a stock Custom 24. In either case, you're getting 5 different tones.

Also Custom 24s have the option of coming with a 5 way blade switch or 3 way with a push/pull tone control.

To be fair to Ibanez, any prestige RG that isn't a 15xx comes with Dimarzios or EMGs (for the U.S. line anyway).


I agree this is more an apples to oranges comparison.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 30, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> SE are not PRS guitars in the same way that LTD is not ESP - there's no comparison, really. Comparing a cheap Ibanez to a cheap "PRS" is comparing a Cort to a Cort, and what you're getting is in no way representative of what made either company famous.
> 
> With respect to design compromises that Ibanez seems to love screwing the player over with, check out the VERY well designed trems made from mystery metal that crack in half because of the cheap casting, the misaligned saddle inserts, the trem holders that shear apart from regular use, the awful stock pickups, the neck joints that creak because they're slightly out of alignment, etc.
> 
> I *do* like Carvin. I got one, figuring that I'd just return it if I hated it, because of the compromises I'd been forced to swallow over and over again by Ibanez AND PRS/Gibson, actually. *As a long-time Saber player*, Ibanez had brilliant designs, but they couldn't get their shit together on quality or good materials, and PRS produced brilliant instruments that I didn't like very much. Long story short, the Carvin came out perfect (imagine an Ibanez built by PRS and you're not far off), so I kept it.



Well that explains it. 

Though, of the some 30 odd Ibanez guitars I've had I've never expirenced most of those problems you listed, and of those I have, it's always been on the lower end models, which, like you said, are made by Cort. 

What Japanese made Ibanez guitars that you own, have had these problems?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 30, 2009)

Damn...they're like my two fave companies 

I'd say PRS win in terms of build quality and whatnot, so I voted for them. However, Ibanez are another creature and have their own merits (leads and faster riffs obsviously being more comfortable on the thinner necks) and a wider range of specs than PRS. If one PRS covers all the bases for you, then thats that, but without going custom, I find there are some things they don't offer which I'd really like to see on a production model.


----------



## Koshchei (Dec 30, 2009)

All of them, actually. 

The Edge bridge on my original S540 cracked in half. Took them about 8 months to replace it under warranty.

The second S I got had a saddle split in two the first time I changed the strings (not over-tightening, I assure you). Another 8 month wait for replacement. Hooray.

The ZR-equipped S Prestige I got when they first came out had to be completely torn apart to be playable - the trem studs weren't quite square and the bearings kept popping out the side, the trem arm holder sheared every six months or so without fail, etc.

On all of these guitars, the pickups needed to be replaced because they were horrible, and the necks creaked. The wood quality was also shit. 

All of my friends had similar problems with their guitars. Apparently the local music shop had to return more than half of the guitars they were sent due to quality issues.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 30, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> If you're looking for something that's at the PRS level, but still offers a ton of player options, I suggest Carvin. In this case, the comparison becomes Rolls Royce vs Maybach, which is at least in the same ballpark.



I can only assume that by comparing these brands to Maybach, that you are suggesting they are over engineered, underperforming, overly dressed but ultimately tasteless wastes of money?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 30, 2009)

TemjinStrife said:


> PRS provides a higher quality product, with better woods, attention to detail, finishing, and electronics.



This.


----------



## Koshchei (Dec 30, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I can only assume that by comparing these brands to Maybach, that you are suggesting they are over engineered, underperforming, overly dressed but ultimately tasteless wastes of money?



Any status symbol that costs more than a house can probably be classified as a tasteless waste of money. Of course, the opposite angle is that there's no better way to say "Fuck you, Proles!" than driving a car that you paid for with money that you couldn't possibly have earned (or you wouldn't be wasting it on such a showy "kidnap my children" symbol).


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 30, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> Any status symbol that costs more than a house can probably be classified as a tasteless waste of money. Of course, the opposite angle is that there's no better way to say "Fuck you, Proles!" than driving a car that you paid for with money that you couldn't possibly have earned (or you wouldn't be wasting it on such a showy "kidnap my children" symbol).




I was thinking tasteless more because they are horribly over-done inside. I prefer racing style interiors used on supercars - leather and carbonfibre . Maybach seem obssessed with over-leathering, and the designs are just tacky imo. Designed to look classy rather than being classy as a result of a good design. Not that I've driven one, but apparently they drive like tanks too, though I imagine anyone who buys a Maybach buys it just to sit in the back. At that kind of coinage you can buy a Maybach or a serious performance machine, If I had money falling out of my ears I'd buy a fleet of Lamborghinis before I bought a Mayback.

Although if you look at their designs, Ibanez are sort of the Lamborghini of the guitar world...


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 30, 2009)

james said:


> Hey Phlegethon, just wanted to chime in and point out how many different pickups and pickup configurations PRS offers now:
> 
> humbuckers
> humbuckers with coil taps
> ...



hopefully I'm not reading this wrong, but are all of those options available on the custom 24? as pretty much everybody in this thread knows this is a total apples/oranges comparison and I was working from a few axioms that would've required me to not consider options like this as they weren't a part of the "stock" format. and if the custom 24 did/does come as a hardtail model then that's something I dropped the ball on in my little comparison blurb

either way it was interesting to do the apples/oranges comparison . . ended up learning a few things about the custom 24 in general when I put it under the microscope


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 30, 2009)

> The Edge bridge on my original S540 cracked in half. Took them about 8 months to replace it under warranty.



Those bridges were made in Japan by Gotoh, I don't see how it's Ibanez' fault if you got a faulty one. As for the 8 month wait, that does suck, but it's not typical. I've sent guitars for warranty repairs (through my old shop) and it averaged about a month. Either way, they stopped using that bridge all together several years ago. Not to mention it never made it onto a Prestige series guitar.



> The second S I got had a saddle split in two the first time I changed the strings (not over-tightening, I assure you). Another 8 month wait for replacement. Hooray.



Once again, it's a part not made by Ibanez (at least if this is the Japanese ones we're still talking about). From the looks of your waiting period it might have to do with the Canadian distributor for Ibanez. From what I've gathered on the Ibby board, they aren't that great.



> The ZR-equipped S Prestige I got when they first came out had to be completely torn apart to be playable - the trem studs weren't quite square and the bearings kept popping out the side, the trem arm holder sheared every six months or so without fail, etc.



If you're talking about the Korean made Prestige series, then I fully agree with the quality. They weren't even close to Japanese specs, and were wholly overpriced. 

As for the arm holder, the shearing is caused by the holder coming loose from use. By simply tightening it, the arm holder will last SIGNIFICANTLY longer. Though the added stress from the ZPS system does take it's toll. Once again, this has been corrected on all current ZR bridges by factory "locktite-ing" the arm holder in place. 



> On all of these guitars, the pickups needed to be replaced because they were horrible, and the necks creaked. The wood quality was also shit.



Most stock Ibanez pickups are pretty lame. Though, as of right now most Prestige series guitars have REAL (not /IBZ) DiMarzio pickups, or EMGs. 

As for the "creaking", what do you mean exactly. Was it literally shifting and creaking as you played?


----------



## sevenstringgod (Dec 30, 2009)

signalgrey said:


> TBH i dont like either hahaha. none of the above option ?



I forgot about a none of the above option, but you should share your opinion dude.


----------



## Ultraworld (Dec 30, 2009)

I am amazed at how consistent the PRS's are from guitar to guitar. The fretwork, fit & Finnish is really good. When you tweak a PRS truss rod the neck responds to the slightest movement. They are a dream to set up. PRS makes pickups to suit each model. PRS's wood selection is meticulous, the tops are thick & carved nicely. The Finnish is meticulous as well. They balance well. 
Ibanez makes great guitars, but they behave like bolt on Strats. If you opt for their highest end models, the fretwork is very good. But fancy tops are thin veneers. Factory set ups are hit & miss. I'm usually re shimming the locking nut height. I've always been disappointed at the artist models. The J Customs are really nice.


----------



## synrgy (Dec 30, 2009)

You can't compare a baseball to a bottle of shampoo.

It's like trying to decide if a car tire is better than a walrus.


----------



## james (Dec 30, 2009)

Phlegethon said:


> hopefully I'm not reading this wrong, but are all of those options available on the custom 24? as pretty much everybody in this thread knows this is a total apples/oranges comparison and I was working from a few axioms that would've required me to not consider options like this as they weren't a part of the "stock" format. and if the custom 24 did/does come as a hardtail model then that's something I dropped the ball on in my little comparison blurb
> 
> either way it was interesting to do the apples/oranges comparison . . ended up learning a few things about the custom 24 in general when I put it under the microscope



Sorry, Phlegethon...I missed the "think CE/Standard/Custom" part of that original post. At least I got to practice my typing 




synrgy said:


> It's like trying to decide if a car tire is better than a walrus.



That's no contest. The walrus dominates car tire.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 30, 2009)

james said:


> That's no contest. The walrus dominates car tire.


----------



## synrgy (Dec 30, 2009)

james said:


> Sorry, Phlegethon...I missed the "think CE/Standard/Custom" part of that original post. At least I got to practice my typing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd say that depends on what one hopes to accomplish. I don't see the walrus making a very good swing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 30, 2009)

synrgy said:


> I'd say that depends on what one hopes to accomplish. I don't see the walrus making a very good swing.



Dude, you rather play on a tire swing than your very own walrus?!


----------



## SpaceDock (Dec 30, 2009)

i think you get more bang for your buck with ibanez. a non prestige rg is way better than a SE prs


----------



## george galatis (Dec 30, 2009)

prs isn't extreme......


----------



## hairychris (Dec 30, 2009)

Uuurgh, this is difficult. Spanners and oranges, if you like.

I haven't owned a high end Ibanez, but have own(ed) 2 Artist Pack PRSi. The detail, fit and finish of those 2 guitars were something else. Really. Not massive shred beasts but, I have to say, that both had good top fret access. The Cu22 hardtail was a Les Paul destroyer but cheaper & prettier, and my current CuRo24 is fantastic, especially after I got rid of the HFS bridge pickup.

Only Ibby I've used seriously is a Japanese 7621. Nice guitar but the PRS is on a different level. Different price level too.

I'm also a fan of Carvins. Had 3 of them at one point and their fit & finish was close to that of the PRS. A vibe that not everyone likes, mind you. Maybe one day I'll pick up another one!


----------



## chrismgtis (Dec 30, 2009)

This is a metal head forum, of course most people will vote Ibanez even though I personally know from loads of experience that it is not so. I challenge you to buy a PRS without superior build quality. ANY PRS, including the SE. Now compare that to Ibanez. At least 1/2 of the models to exist have had terrible build quality. I used to play them and I've had 4-5 Ibanez and played many others. 

90% of Ibanez guitars that I've picked up for 5 minutes nearly made me wimper with disgust. As soon as you pick one up the odds are you're going to think "Well doesn't this feel like a plastic childrens' toy?". The only Ibanez that I've liked have been the AX120 and a strat style model which I can't remember the details for because I owned it about 12 years ago, but it was nice (for an Ibanez). I got rid of it because it sounded too much like you were playing through a tin can speaker through a $1000 amplifier unless you turned the tone down a bit then you lost too much of the desirable tone.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 30, 2009)

chrismgtis said:


> This is a metal head forum, of course most people will vote Ibanez even though I personally know from loads of experience that it is not so. I challenge you to buy a PRS without superior build quality. ANY PRS, including the SE. Now compare that to Ibanez. At least 1/2 of the models to exist have had terrible build quality. I used to play them and I've had 4-5 Ibanez and played many others.



Depends on what models you're comparing. The J-Customs I've played have been more than on par with the PRS Custom 24s and 22s I've played. 

Though, if you look, most people (including myself) are in agreement with you. Though, I disagree that Ibanez guitars are only for "metal head".


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 30, 2009)

chrismgtis said:


> This is a metal head forum, of course most people will vote Ibanez even though I personally know from loads of experience that it is not so. I challenge you to buy a PRS without superior build quality. ANY PRS, including the SE. Now compare that to Ibanez. At least 1/2 of the models to exist have had terrible build quality. I used to play them and I've had 4-5 Ibanez and played many others.
> 
> 90% of Ibanez guitars that I've picked up for 5 minutes nearly made me wimper with disgust. As soon as you pick one up the odds are you're going to think "Well doesn't this feel like a plastic childrens' toy?". The only Ibanez that I've liked have been the AX120 and a strat style model which I can't remember the details for because I owned it about 12 years ago, but it was nice (for an Ibanez). I got rid of it because it sounded too much like you were playing through a tin can speaker through a $1000 amplifier unless you turned the tone down a bit then you lost too much of the desirable tone.


 
FAIL, FAIL, FAIL.


----------



## Pewtershmit (Dec 30, 2009)

*Ibanez's are better because I like Ibanez's better

*


opinionated thread is opinionated


----------



## Koshchei (Dec 30, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Those bridges were made in Japan by Gotoh, I don't see how it's Ibanez' fault if you got a faulty one.
> As for the "creaking", what do you mean exactly. Was it literally shifting and creaking as you played?



They were made for Ibanez by Gotoh to Ibanez specs. I doubt that Gotoh made an inferior part by accident - more likely that the bean counters at Ibanez specified the inferior manufacturing as a cost saving measure to offset FR licensing fees or somesuch.

The necks always creaked on first trem use. According to the set-up guides from the guy at Ibanez Rules, this was normal behaviour - I always hated it personally, and while it wasn't a deal-breaker, it was definitely yet another damn annoying thing that I had to contend with that I did not want to. I swore off Ibanez guitars before I ever saw one of their RGT models, so I have no idea how they perform compared to Carvin neck-throughs.

But yeah, for the record, I really like Ibanez designs - they're terrific and really beautiful. What I hate more than anything is how they sabotage them by cheaping out on manufacturing and assembly.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 30, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> They were made for Ibanez by Gotoh to Ibanez specs. I doubt that Gotoh made an inferior part by accident - more likely that the bean counters at Ibanez specified the inferior manufacturing as a cost saving measure to offset FR licensing fees or somesuch.
> 
> The necks always creaked on first trem use. According to the set-up guides from the guy at Ibanez Rules, this was normal behaviour - I always hated it personally, and while it wasn't a deal-breaker, it was definitely yet another damn annoying thing that I had to contend with that I did not want to. I swore off Ibanez guitars before I ever saw one of their RGT models, so I have no idea how they perform compared to Carvin neck-throughs.
> 
> But yeah, for the record, I really like Ibanez designs - they're terrific and really beautiful. What I hate more than anything is how they sabotage them by cheaping out on manufacturing and assembly.



So Gotoh had no problem putting out an inferior product that would involve them reworking, at the time, an already existing product? In all my years as an Ibanez player, and to some extent collector, have I NEVER seen a Gotoh made bridge completely break in half, let alone an Original Edge. If Ibanez really wanted to get around the fees associated with the licensing, then they could have made a bridge that did not adhere to FRs patents, not like they haven't done it in the past, and they still do it today. If Ibanez just wanted a cheaper product, why not have another company make it. Surely they could have found a lesser known maker that would have charged less per unit. It's not like Ibanez boasted about the Edge's Gotoh origins. In fact it doesn't even say Gotoh anywhere on the trem.

In fact they stopped using Original Edge bridges due to the FR patents. 

As for the neck creaking, I've experienced what you're saying to a degree, but I've found that happen on MOST bolt-on guitars with double-locking, full-floating trems. Not just Ibanez Sabers. 

I'm not saying that Ibanez is the greatest company ever. I'm only asking that you give them a fair shot. For what they predominantly make (bolt-on, double locking trem equipped, basswood bodied, thin necked shredders), they do a damn good job. Not to mention, as far as mainstream retail guitar companies go, they have a pretty decent selection of 7s.

Do you really think they are out to screw everyone over? Perhaps they just aren't your thing, they're sure a world and half different then Carvin. Though, if you get a chance, try out a Japanese RGT. I think you'll be surprised how nice they are.


----------



## Toxin (Dec 30, 2009)

i'd choose it that way
if it'll be a 6-string, then PRS (reason - perfect 6-string (wide-fat)neck for me)
if it'll be a 7-string - j-custom (reason - perfect 7-string neck for me)

nothin more to decide


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 30, 2009)

^He speaks some truth... except that the J-Custom 6 strings are easily on par but from a different world than the PRS's, so to speak.


----------



## budda (Dec 31, 2009)

Pewtershmit said:


> *Ibanez's are better because I like Ibanez's better
> 
> *
> 
> ...



thank you. (I would go custom over both, call me crazy)


----------



## Koshchei (Dec 31, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> So Gotoh had no problem putting out an inferior product that would involve them reworking, at the time, an already existing product? In all my years as an Ibanez player, and to some extent collector, have I NEVER seen a Gotoh made bridge completely break in half, let alone an Original Edge. If Ibanez really wanted to get around the fees associated with the licensing, then they could have made a bridge that did not adhere to FRs patents, not like they haven't done it in the past, and they still do it today. If Ibanez just wanted a cheaper product, why not have another company make it. Surely they could have found a lesser known maker that would have charged less per unit. It's not like Ibanez boasted about the Edge's Gotoh origins. In fact it doesn't even say Gotoh anywhere on the trem.
> 
> In fact they stopped using Original Edge bridges due to the FR patents.
> 
> ...



I think we're talking at cross-purposes here. I'm not saying that Ibanez is out to deliberately screw people over - they're screwing themselves over. They make a very appealing product that's thoroughly undermined by the horrendously bad level of support (assuming that my experience was out of the ordinary), the fit and finish, and general reliability of their product. A few more $$ spent on materials, finishing, and warranty support would make Ibanez an excellent value.


----------



## budda (Dec 31, 2009)

A few more $$ spent means that their over-priced products become more over-priced...


----------



## Koshchei (Dec 31, 2009)

True that. When I was looking for a HSH 7 string, stores wanted between $3000 and $3500Cdn for a Universe, but nobody had any stock, so there was no way to try one out.


----------

